# Best price on impeller and liner



## riverjet87 (Nov 16, 2013)

Who has the best price on a new impeller and liner for a 02 50/35 4 stroke Evinrude?


----------



## lowe1648 (Nov 17, 2013)

Call obj directly.


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 20, 2013)

Ill beat any price


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 20, 2013)

I go directly through outboardjets.com ..


Hard to beat the manufacturers pricing..


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 21, 2013)

I can.....


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 21, 2013)

Obj charges full retail
do you really think they would under cut their dealers.....
how long do you think I would keep my dealers if I cut their throat on seat prices


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334972#p334972 said:


> rockdamage » Today, 08:53[/url]"]Obj charges full retail
> do you really think they would under cut their dealers.....
> how long do you think I would keep my dealers if I cut their throat on seat prices



Unsure as to any of that..

Just like dealing with the manufacturer directly. They have been great to me over the years and are very knowledgeable bout the product they design,build,sell and support. I think they have been in business a few years as well.. I dont have a objet dealer by me so personally id rather deal with them directly than deal with a middle man..


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 21, 2013)

I believe the subject was best price....


----------



## Canoeman (Nov 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334994#p334994 said:


> rockdamage » 55 minutes ago[/url]"]I believe the subject was best price....



ya.. thats the majority of your posts..


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 21, 2013)

i can sell stuff for more $$$$ if it will make you feel better


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335022#p335022 said:


> rockdamage » Yesterday, 22:40[/url]"]i can sell stuff for more $$$$ if it will make you feel better



Then just quote it here or send the guy a PM. No need for a pissing contest.

'02 50/35 4 stroke Evinrude


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 22, 2013)

Who pulled your chain....


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335070#p335070 said:


> rockdamage » Today, 15:50[/url]"]Who pulled your chain....



Just someone making noise without saying anything.


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 22, 2013)

Just a guy who used to work at a boat shop


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=335083#p335083 said:


> rockdamage » 18 minutes ago[/url]"]Just a guy who used to work at a boat shop



So if you *used to* work in a boat shop, how can you represent a dealer and get anyone a legitimate price?


----------



## rockdamage (Nov 22, 2013)

you got me there lol


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 1, 2013)

price me a impeller and liner for a 25hp merc(non factory jet)


----------



## riverjet87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just so you guys know his price for the liner and stainless prop sent to my door was cheaper than my local dealer for just the prop!


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking for a stainless impeller and liner for a 2013 etec 90. I believe it is the r3 60 degree pump.


----------



## rockdamage (Jan 24, 2014)

400$


----------



## J Hartman (Jan 30, 2014)

Shipped? Which impeller is it? Wooldrige? Have a link to which impeller it is? Will I notice any performance improvements?


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 3, 2014)

Im starting a small boat shop on my carport. We will have impellers with the liner all day everyday for the low low price of $9.99.............

Or buy the complete motor for $99.99

*disclaimer* All sales are final and we only accept debit or credit card. In some cases your card will be charged a one time processing fee of 6,000 dollars.... We appreciate you business! :lol:


----------

